
What will programming look like in 2020? - avsaro
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4655
======
lightblade
Assuming Atwood's law holds true, we'll all be writing JavaScript by 2020.

------
meric
In 2004, python wasn't exactly mainstream and didn't have as many mature web
frameworks and libraries as today in 2012.

I'd say (and want to believe) in 2020, haskell and clojure would become a lot
more popular.

------
downey
We'll all be speaking APL.

